
Happy 2nd Birthday Pion - Sean-Der
https://twitter.com/_pion/status/1262135198029758464
======
Sean-Der
Open Source only exists because of individual contributors, so I wanted to
take a chance to thank everyone that has contributed. I see a lot of 'project
anniversary posts' that like to list all the features that have been added,
but Pion is different then that.

If you are interested in getting involved now is a good chance. There are lots
of problems to solve, and it is a great place to learn.

